# Schwinn corvette 2 freshen up/ repaint



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

from this.




to this


----------



## jpromo (Jan 9, 2012)

I did not know there was ever a Corvette II; very awesome. I like that you left the Chainguard paint as you'd likely have to take a normal Corvette decal and cut a Jaguar II decal to find that. Anybody know if this was a one year thing, for the final year, '65 I think?


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup, Corvette II was '65 only.  Minor equipment downgrades, chrome fenders instead of stainless.

Cheers, Geoff


----------

